# Predict the W's Record - Dec. 2006 - WIN 5,000,000,000 POINTS!



## bruindre

Once again, I propose a game for those who are daring enough to accept. Not the most original. Heck, I just did it last month (check out last month's game). But unlike those other threads that offer meager prizes, I propose a true prize. Anyone is welcome to play. The prize? Try *5,000 points!!!*

This month, everyone is welcome to try to predict the record for the Golden State Warriors. You'll have to list, game by game, whether you feel the Warriors will win or lose each individual game in that particular month.

Here's the Warriors' schedule for December:


Dec 2	vs Milwaukee - 
Dec 4	at San Antonio - 
Dec 5	at Houston - 
Dec 9	vs New Orl/OKC - 
Dec 10	at Seattle - 
Dec 12	vs Sacramento - 
Dec 14	vs Houston - 
Dec 15	at Phoenix - 
Dec 17	at Toronto - 
Dec 18	at New Jersey - 
Dec 20	at Boston - 
Dec 22	at Orlando - 
Dec 23	at Miami - 
Dec 26	vs Philadelphia - 
Dec 29	vs Boston - 
Dec 30	at Sacramento - 


December record: 

All you've got to do is put a "W" or "L" next to each game on the schedule. Simply copy the above list and type in your "W"'s and "L"'s. Your posts should look something like:


bruindre said:


> Dec 2	vs Milwaukee - W
> Dec 4	at San Antonio - L
> Dec 5	at Houston - L
> Dec 9	vs New Orl/OKC - W
> Dec 10	at Seattle - L
> Dec 12	vs Sacramento - L
> Dec 14	vs Houston - W
> Dec 15	at Phoenix - L
> Dec 17	at Toronto - W
> Dec 18	at New Jersey - L
> Dec 20	at Boston - W
> Dec 22	at Orlando - L
> Dec 23	at Miami - L
> Dec 26	vs Philadelphia - W
> Dec 29	vs Boston - W
> Dec 30	at Sacramento - L
> 
> 
> December record: 7 - 9




I won't play myself (as moderator, I'm going to keep out of any contest I'm running). Winner of this game is the person/people who come closest to predicting the actual record for the Warriors in the month of December 2006. And you read that correctly--the prize for the winner of this contest is *5,000 points!* Some additional stipulations to this game:

- This game is graded on accuracy of individual games, not if you happen to get the actual record for the Warriors in the month of November correctly. For example:

_Smitty says the Warriors will be 8-8 in November, but he incorrectly picks the outcome of 4 games, while Samantha says the Warriors will be 9-7, correctly picking all the games. The Warriors actually go on to finish November 8-8. Samantha correctly picks all the games except for one game (she selected the Warriors to win a game they go on to lose). Samantha would win, regardless, as she picked 15/16 games, while Smitty only chose 12/16 games._​
- Entries *MUST BE ENTERED HERE BEFORE TIP-OFF OF THE FIRST WARRIORS' GAME IN DECEMBER!* That would be by 7:30pm PST on the night of December 2nd (before the Warriors tip off against the Bucks). 

- In case of a tie breaker, the 5,000 will be split amongst the winners (sorry....I'm not that rich w/ points).​
Once again, good luck to everyone!

-*bruindre*


----------



## PFortyy

Dec 2 vs Milwaukee - W
Dec 4 at San Antonio - L
Dec 5 at Houston - L
Dec 9 vs New Orl/OKC -W 
Dec 10 at Seattle - W
Dec 12 vs Sacramento -W 
Dec 14 vs Houston - W
Dec 15 at Phoenix - L
Dec 17 at Toronto - W
Dec 18 at New Jersey - W
Dec 20 at Boston - W
Dec 22 at Orlando - W
Dec 23 at Miami - W
Dec 26 vs Philadelphia - W
Dec 29 vs Boston - W
Dec 30 at Sacramento - L
12-4
I think warriors will play good in december


----------



## theKidd-5

Dec 2	vs Milwaukee - W 
Dec 4	at San Antonio - L
Dec 5	at Houston - L
Dec 9	vs New Orl/OKC - W 
Dec 10	at Seattle - W
Dec 12	vs Sacramento - W 
Dec 14	vs Houston - L
Dec 15	at Phoenix - L
Dec 17	at Toronto - W
Dec 18	at New Jersey - L
Dec 20	at Boston - W
Dec 22	at Orlando - L
Dec 23	at Miami - W
Dec 26	vs Philadelphia - W 
Dec 29	vs Boston - W
Dec 30	at Sacramento - L


----------



## dunbladekilla

10-6

Dec 2 vs Milwaukee - W
Dec 4 at San Antonio - L
Dec 5 at Houston - L
Dec 9 vs New Orl/OKC - L
Dec 10 at Seattle - W
Dec 12 vs Sacramento - W
Dec 14 vs Houston - W
Dec 15 at Phoenix - L
Dec 17 at Toronto - W
Dec 18 at New Jersey - W
Dec 20 at Boston - W
Dec 22 at Orlando - L
Dec 23 at Miami - W
Dec 26 vs Philadelphia - W
Dec 29 vs Boston - W
Dec 30 at Sacramento - L


----------



## Kidd's Nets

Dec 2	vs Milwaukee - L
Dec 4	at San Antonio - L 
Dec 5	at Houston - L
Dec 9	vs New Orl/OKC - L
Dec 10	at Seattle - W
Dec 12	vs Sacramento - L 
Dec 14	vs Houston - L
Dec 15	at Phoenix - L
Dec 17	at Toronto - L
Dec 18	at New Jersey - L
Dec 20	at Boston - L
Dec 22	at Orlando - L
Dec 23	at Miami - L
Dec 26	vs Philadelphia - L
Dec 29	vs Boston - W
Dec 30	at Sacramento - L


December record: 2-14


----------



## mgb

Dec 2 vs Milwaukee - L
Dec 4 at San Antonio - L 
Dec 5 at Houston - L
Dec 9 vs New Orl/OKC - L
Dec 10 at Seattle - L
Dec 12 vs Sacramento - L 
Dec 14 vs Houston - L
Dec 15 at Phoenix - L
Dec 17 at Toronto - L
Dec 18 at New Jersey - L
Dec 20 at Boston - L
Dec 22 at Orlando - L
Dec 23 at Miami - L
Dec 26 vs Philadelphia - L
Dec 29 vs Boston - L
Dec 30 at Sacramento - L


----------



## Eternal

10-6

Dec 2 vs Milwaukee - W
Dec 4 at San Antonio - L
Dec 5 at Houston - W
Dec 9 vs New Orl/OKC - L
Dec 10 at Seattle - W
Dec 12 vs Sacramento - L
Dec 14 vs Houston - W
Dec 15 at Phoenix - L
Dec 17 at Toronto - W
Dec 18 at New Jersey - W
Dec 20 at Boston - W
Dec 22 at Orlando - L
Dec 23 at Miami - W
Dec 26 vs Philadelphia - W
Dec 29 vs Boston - W
Dec 30 at Sacramento - L


----------



## leidout

*0-16*

Dec 2 vs Milwaukee - L
Dec 4 at San Antonio - L
Dec 5 at Houston - L
Dec 9 vs New Orl/OKC - L
Dec 10 at Seattle - L
Dec 12 vs Sacramento - L
Dec 14 vs Houston - L
Dec 15 at Phoenix - L
Dec 17 at Toronto - L
Dec 18 at New Jersey - L
Dec 20 at Boston - L
Dec 22 at Orlando - L
Dec 23 at Miami - L
Dec 26 vs Philadelphia - L
Dec 29 vs Boston - L
Dec 30 at Sacramento - L


----------



## Steez

Dec 2 vs Milwaukee - W
Dec 4 at San Antonio - L
Dec 5 at Houston - L
Dec 9 vs New Orl/OKC - W
Dec 10 at Seattle - W
Dec 12 vs Sacramento - L
Dec 14 vs Houston - W
Dec 15 at Phoenix - L
Dec 17 at Toronto - W
Dec 18 at New Jersey - L
Dec 20 at Boston - W
Dec 22 at Orlando - L
Dec 23 at Miami - W
Dec 26 vs Philadelphia - W
Dec 29 vs Boston - W
Dec 30 at Sacramento - L

9-7


----------



## shookem

Dec 2 vs Milwaukee -W
Dec 4 at San Antonio -L
Dec 5 at Houston -L
Dec 9 vs New Orl/OKC -W
Dec 10 at Seattle -W
Dec 12 vs Sacramento -L
Dec 14 vs Houston -L
Dec 15 at Phoenix -L
Dec 17 at Toronto -L
Dec 18 at New Jersey -L
Dec 20 at Boston -W
Dec 22 at Orlando -L
Dec 23 at Miami -L
Dec 26 vs Philadelphia -L
Dec 29 vs Boston -W
Dec 30 at Sacramento - L

5 - 11.

It's about time this team went on a road trip!


----------



## Pacers Fan

Dec 2 vs Milwaukee - W
Dec 4 at San Antonio - L
Dec 5 at Houston - W
Dec 9 vs New Orl/OKC - L
Dec 10 at Seattle - L
Dec 12 vs Sacramento - L
Dec 14 vs Houston - L
Dec 15 at Phoenix - L
Dec 17 at Toronto - W
Dec 18 at New Jersey - L
Dec 20 at Boston - W
Dec 22 at Orlando - W
Dec 23 at Miami - W
Dec 26 vs Philadelphia - L
Dec 29 vs Boston - L
Dec 30 at Sacramento - L

6-10


----------



## Free Arsenal

Dec 2 vs Milwaukee - Win
Dec 4 at San Antonio - Loss
Dec 5 at Houston - Loss
Dec 9 vs New Orl/OKC - Win
Dec 10 at Seattle - Win
Dec 12 vs Sacramento - Win
Dec 14 vs Houston - Win
Dec 15 at Phoenix - Loss
Dec 17 at Toronto - Win
Dec 18 at New Jersey - Loss
Dec 20 at Boston - Loss
Dec 22 at Orlando - Win
Dec 23 at Miami - Win
Dec 26 vs Philadelphia - Win
Dec 29 vs Boston - Win
Dec 30 at Sacramento - Loss


December record: 10 - 6


----------



## USSKittyHawk

Dec 2 vs Milwaukee - W
Dec 4 at San Antonio - L
Dec 5 at Houston - L
Dec 9 vs New Orl/OKC -W 
Dec 10 at Seattle - W
Dec 12 vs Sacramento - L
Dec 14 vs Houston - L
Dec 15 at Phoenix - L
Dec 17 at Toronto - W
Dec 18 at New Jersey - W
Dec 20 at Boston - W
Dec 22 at Orlando - L
Dec 23 at Miami - W
Dec 26 vs Philadelphia - W
Dec 29 vs Boston - W
Dec 30 at Sacramento - W

10-6


----------



## elcap15

Dec 2 vs Milwaukee - W
Dec 4 at San Antonio - L
Dec 5 at Houston - L
Dec 9 vs New Orl/OKC - W
Dec 10 at Seattle - W
Dec 12 vs Sacramento - W
Dec 14 vs Houston - W
Dec 15 at Phoenix - L
Dec 17 at Toronto - W
Dec 18 at New Jersey - W
Dec 20 at Boston - W
Dec 22 at Orlando - L
Dec 23 at Miami - W
Dec 26 vs Philadelphia - W
Dec 29 vs Boston - W
Dec 30 at Sacramento - L

Dec record: 11-6


----------



## ChosenFEW

Dec 2 vs Milwaukee - W
Dec 4 at San Antonio - L
Dec 5 at Houston - L
Dec 9 vs New Orl/OKC - W
Dec 10 at Seattle - W
Dec 12 vs Sacramento - W
Dec 14 vs Houston - L
Dec 15 at Phoenix - W
Dec 17 at Toronto - W
Dec 18 at New Jersey - L
Dec 20 at Boston - W
Dec 22 at Orlando - L
Dec 23 at Miami - W
Dec 26 vs Philadelphia - L
Dec 29 vs Boston - W
Dec 30 at Sacramento - L


December record: 9-7

YES SIR


----------



## blakeback

Dec 2	vs Milwaukee - W
Dec 4	at San Antonio - L
Dec 5	at Houston - L
Dec 9	vs New Orl/OKC - W
Dec 10	at Seattle - L
Dec 12	vs Sacramento - W
Dec 14	vs Houston - W
Dec 15	at Phoenix - L
Dec 17	at Toronto - W
Dec 18	at New Jersey - L
Dec 20	at Boston - L
Dec 22	at Orlando - W
Dec 23	at Miami - L
Dec 26	vs Philadelphia - L
Dec 29	vs Boston - W
Dec 30	at Sacramento - W

8-8


----------



## The_Sandstorm

Dec 2 vs Milwaukee - W
Dec 4 at San Antonio - L
Dec 5 at Houston - L
Dec 9 vs New Orl/OKC - W
Dec 10 at Seattle - W
Dec 12 vs Sacramento - W
Dec 14 vs Houston - W
Dec 15 at Phoenix - L
Dec 17 at Toronto - W
Dec 18 at New Jersey - L
Dec 20 at Boston - W
Dec 22 at Orlando - L
Dec 23 at Miami - W
Dec 26 vs Philadelphia - W
Dec 29 vs Boston - W
Dec 30 at Sacramento - L

10-6


----------



## bruindre

blakejack said:


> 8-8


wanna elaborate? You won't win anything by just throwing a record out there.


----------



## cadarn

Dec 2 vs Milwaukee - W
Dec 4 at San Antonio - L
Dec 5 at Houston - L
Dec 9 vs New Orl/OKC - W
Dec 10 at Seattle - W
Dec 12 vs Sacramento - L
Dec 14 vs Houston - W
Dec 15 at Phoenix - L
Dec 17 at Toronto - W
Dec 18 at New Jersey - L
Dec 20 at Boston - W
Dec 22 at Orlando - L
Dec 23 at Miami - W
Dec 26 vs Philadelphia - W
Dec 29 vs Boston - W
Dec 30 at Sacramento - L

whoever put so many back to back games into the nba's schedule this season is a moron.


----------



## mgb

bruindre said:


> wanna elaborate? You won't win anything by just throwing a record out there.


Ya, I could have just said 0-16 if it was that easy!


----------



## ss03

Dec 2 vs Milwaukee - W
Dec 4 at San Antonio - L
Dec 5 at Houston - L
Dec 9 vs New Orl/OKC - L
Dec 10 at Seattle - W
Dec 12 vs Sacramento - W
Dec 14 vs Houston - W
Dec 15 at Phoenix - L
Dec 17 at Toronto - W
Dec 18 at New Jersey - L
Dec 20 at Boston - W
Dec 22 at Orlando - L
Dec 23 at Miami - L
Dec 26 vs Philadelphia - W
Dec 29 vs Boston - W
Dec 30 at Sacramento - W


December record: 9-7


----------



## Kapitalistsvin

Dec 2 vs Milwaukee - W
Dec 4 at San Antonio - L
Dec 5 at Houston - L
Dec 9 vs New Orl/OKC - W
Dec 10 at Seattle - L
Dec 12 vs Sacramento - W
Dec 14 vs Houston - L
Dec 15 at Phoenix - W
Dec 17 at Toronto - W
Dec 18 at New Jersey - W
Dec 20 at Boston - W
Dec 22 at Orlando - L
Dec 23 at Miami - W
Dec 26 vs Philadelphia - W
Dec 29 vs Boston - W
Dec 30 at Sacramento - L

December record: 10-6


----------



## Futurama_Fanatic

Dec 2 vs Milwaukee - W
Dec 4 at San Antonio - L
Dec 5 at Houston - L
Dec 9 vs New Orl/OKC - W
Dec 10 at Seattle - W
Dec 12 vs Sacramento - L
Dec 14 vs Houston - L
Dec 15 at Phoenix - L
Dec 17 at Toronto - W
Dec 18 at New Jersey - W
Dec 20 at Boston - W
Dec 22 at Orlando - L
Dec 23 at Miami - W
Dec 26 vs Philadelphia - W
Dec 29 vs Boston - W
Dec 30 at Sacramento - W

10-6


----------



## bruindre

BUMP

only 15 more minutes to get in on some of this!


----------



## bruindre

*Win 5,000 Points!*

Due to the powers that be, the Communists behind the change of format on this web site have striped me of my billions of points. 

Therefore, I will have to significantly reduce the prize money...from 5,000,000,000 to 5,000. 

Don't be mad at the playa, be mad at the game.

*-bruindre*


----------



## bruindre

Well, I'm finally back after some New Years partying. 

Looks like there was a 4-way tie in the December contest. ronna_meade, Free Arsenal, blakejack, and The_Sandstorm all predicted 11/16 results correctly.

5,000/4 = 1250 to each of them.

Congrats...and thanks to everyone who played. 

If you haven't already, get your picks in for January before the 5:00 pm PST tip-off of tonight's Warriors/Hornets game.


----------

